# Chasing his tail!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon discovered a fun new toy to chase around earlier - his own tail lol! This was the first time I have seen him do this. He was so insistent that I checked his tail area to make sure there wasn't anything there - - nope, he was just chasing his own tail for fun!! I was trying so hard not to laugh while taking this video, since whenever I laughed he would stop and look at me. My favorite part is when he tries to pounce on it LOL!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

awwww.. what a cutie... Grizzly chases his tail too but only when he really really wants something that i'm eating.. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, I had forgotten the tail chasing thing. Augie used to do that too...and then one day he realized that the tail belonged to him, I guess, and quit. Puppies are soooo cute. I am NOT going to look at any more puppy photos, or puppy videos, or puppies..... I am NOT, I am NOT....:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That is so cute!!!

Bumi did it when he was about that age as well. One night he bit it so hard that he cried out and started bleeding form the tip of his tail. You know those little teeth are as sharp as razors at that stage! He grew out of it right but I sure enjoyed watching him go round n' round in circles, then plop on the floor head first! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, cute!! Tillie still chases her tail, when she is BORED! LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Cey!! Thanks for the good laugh, I love it when he has that look like "where did it go?" reminds me of those old cartoons....


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

So stinking cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How funny! Abby was 8 mos. when we got her so I guess we missed that stage. Maybe our new little McGee will do it!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

What could be more precious than a Havanese pup? This is just darling! Thanks for posting ~

Reenie


----------



## MamasSparkyBoy83 (Jan 21, 2015)

Our little pup Sparky does this too and I was so worried at first bc I thought it was an irritation. My husband laughed and said isn't that what puppies do? Loved the video! :biggrin1:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Javi does this too. He will even do somersaults to get to his tail. It is hilarious to watch. :laugh:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Adorable.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

So funny that I'm seeing this just now. Daisy never did it when she was younger but as soon as she turned 6 months, she all of a sudden discovered her tail and started chasing it. She was doing it while we were hanging out in bed tonight. :biggrin1:


----------



## Angela G (Apr 8, 2015)

Auggie loves to chase his tail so much! He grabs it in his mouth and then does somersaults. It is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

That's cute. Daisy just spins in circles. Haha! Sometimes I wonder if she gets dizzy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love, love, love hav babies. So adorable. You gave me a nice little puppy fix.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

That is too cute. Tucker was doing the same thing the other night. Sooo funny!!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Priceless haha, I smiled the whole time :smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Too funny!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so glad this was brought back up I hadn't seen it either I laughed out loud what a cutie!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The puppy in the video has me laughing too. Lola also chases her tail. I noticed she started it when her tail started to lightly "tap" her back when her coat got a little longer and fluffier.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is just the cutest! Made me feel dizzy!


----------

